# Devbagh- divine beach holiday near Goa



## marcopolo123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Devbagh as the name suggests is a retreat for the divine. It’s an island near Karwar, 22 kms south of Goa. What you will find here is golden sand, pristine beaches, blue skies, casuarinas plantations, numerous varieties of birds and marine life. What you wouldnot find here thankfully, is the crowds of Goa! Jungle Lodges runs a beach resort on an entire island here. You can stay in log huts built over the stilts, tented cottages or Swiss tents.
This beach is said to have inspired Rabindranath Tagore to write his first play!
Activities beyond lazing in the clean beach are water sports, ayurvedic massages as well as dolphin spotting.





For a detailed travelogue on Devbagh, check out http://www.greatholidayideas.net/beaches/devbagh-beach.html


----------

